# Power pro question



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

When you use power pro, do you all use a mono leader or do you just for go the leader all together ?? Ill be fishing for Reds and Specks in the yak. Thanks in advance. 

Scott


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I tie a very long fluoro leader when fishing for reds and specks. I like a 5-6ft length of 15-20lb Fluoro. I also like to connect the two using a double uni knot.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

parrothead said:


> When you use power pro, do you all use a mono leader or do you just for go the leader all together ?? Ill be fishing for Reds and Specks in the yak. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Scott



12-18 in flouro leader works much much better


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I do fine just tying straight to the PP. although I do alot of sightfishing. Can't hurt to have a lil flourocarbon if conditions call for it like clear water and noticeably finicky fish, say followers and short strikes.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually use 2ft of 15-20lb fluorocarbon.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad King said:


> I tie a very long fluoro leader when fishing for reds and specks. I like a 5-6ft length of 15-20lb Fluoro. I also like to connect the two using a double uni knot.


I do the same as Brad long leader except I use a Albright knot to connect.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I use 15 lb seagar flouro for everything but top water. If I'm fishing in the upper bays I use a 3-4 ft leader. If I'm fishing in the sound or big Lagoon I would use about a 5-6 ft. leader. I connect my 10 lb braid with an Alberto knot. I have tried several other knots but the Alberto has been my favorite. The double uni and Yucatan knots have also worked well for me.

For topwater I use a short mono leader and connect with an Albero knot.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Brad King said:


> I tie a very long fluoro leader when fishing for reds and specks. I like a 5-6ft length of 15-20lb Fluoro. I also like to connect the two using a double uni knot.


how on earth do you cast that bulky knot through your guides and not lose distance or cause wind knots? i use a floro leader to but only about 2-2.5 feet in length. short enough for the knot to be outside of the rod tip for casting


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Speaking of PowerPro, Academy has 150yd spools of original on sale for $9.99ea.thru saturday. Enjoy!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> how on earth do you cast that bulky knot through your guides and not lose distance or cause wind knots? i use a floro leader to but only about 2-2.5 feet in length. short enough for the knot to be outside of the rod tip for casting


 That's the reason for small knots such as Double Uni / Albright. They are small enough connections that you never notice them through the Guides. 10lb braid to 15lb leader is a tiny tiny connection!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is a link to the Alberto knot. It is a modification of the Albright. 

http://stripers247.com/albright-knot.php


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i tie straight to jigheads and hooks unless i'm using a popping cork, then i use a 6' mono or flouracarbon leader. i use the alameda corks and they don't stay on braid at all.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Dabutcher thats the same knot I use and it casts through the guides fine its a tiny knot. I always called it a albright or modified albright.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have been using straight PP 15lb for a while. Haven't found it to put off the fish, especially with topwaters or swim baits. They are moving so fast a fish really won't focus on that millimeter of line in front of it. NOW, if you have that extra knot to pick up grass or crud, it can certainly cause issues. To each his own, but I go straight to the bait.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I also tie straight to the hook. Why use braid at all if using a weaker line to finish it off? Say what ya want but 20# PP is stronger than 20# mono.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I also tie straight to the hook. Why use braid at all if using a weaker line to finish it off? Say what ya want but 20# PP is stronger than 20# mono.


This is always what i thought. Thanks for all your responses. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been fishing with and without leaders and so far cannot tell any difference in my success rate while fishing on the flats from a kayak. I use medium and medium light gear and an albright knot. The knot does get hung up some for me. So far I prefer tieing strait to the hook or bait.

Greg


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i always use a swivel and a short leader of flouro in the winter and larger mono in the spring and summer, only reason is to give a little stretch on the strikes, this is all from yaks, works great for me.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It really depends on the water clarity of where you are fishing. In crystal clear waters where fish can see extremely well and are a bit spooky, you will want that advantage of a fluorocarbon leader. If fishing in muddy/merky water, I can see that not using a leader and just using straight braid would work fine, would probably work fine fishing at night for the most part to, except for throwing into dock lights.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Depends on water clarity! Here in gulf breeze we have murky to crystal clear waters depending on where u are fishing ...north or south side... also what time of day...I always use 15-20 pound floro leader because I can get just a few more feet of casting length and it gives a little more action under the water when the tidal flow is against it... 10 pound suffix 832 with 15 pound diamond floor leader (3-4 foot). Also depends how I'm fishing...if I'm in the river mouths in the winter sight fishing I'll throw 10 pound with 4-6 foot 10 pound floro just because the fish seem to be more timid and u have to throw it on there nose... it all comes down to knowing where the fish are ... if u can think like a fish and get to know where the baitis or a nice hole under a dock it don't matter if u threw an anchor at a speck... they are very aggressive!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

When fish are active a leader may not make much of a difference. But when the fish are not active I think it makes a big difference. Any time that you have to work a bait slow to get bite I think that you need to attach a leader to your braid. It's very subtle things that make a huge difference on days that fish are not biting. This past weekend I had to basically crawl the heavydine on the bottom to get bites. They would not touch a regular mirrodine and for some reason they prefered the heavydine to soft plastics. 

Would I have caught the same amount of fish had I tied the braid directly to my bait? I don't think so. I was moving the bait so slow that I think the fish would have been able to see the braid. At any rate, I didn't want to give them any excuse not to bite.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

I would still be careful with that knot casting it out. I had a Half Hitch custom rod and i had 20 lb braid and 20 lb mono leader and it broke the top guide insert right off and those Half Hitch rods are quite strong.


----------

